# 2016/17 RE-OPENED 2 SPOTS -->>  Bama Black Belt, 1800 acres



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 5, 2016)

*** I have been swamped with work and have not had time to get on GON, 2 spots open for the 2016/17 year, hunt until the second week of February ***


---------------------------------------------------------------
1800 acres, 12 members. As of now, we need 2 member for 2016/17.

Dues - $1950, we went up cutting back on the membership.

FULL DISCLOSURE:  
This is a unique tract of land.  It is not an easy track to hunt (but what land in the SE is?).  We are looking for guys who know that the best time to scout, hang stands and cut lanes is before the season.  Pressure kills the hunting.  If you like to scout a lot during the season, this is not what you are looking for.  I run a lot of cameras, but they are easy to get to and I do not check as much during the season (again, keeping the pressure as low as possible).  When I hunt, I get in and out as easy/ sent free as possible.  I walk in with the wind in my face and I NEVER sit in a spot where the wind is not good.  If you don not agree, again this will not be the best option for you.

We are looking for guys who are willing to hold off for a mature buck (4.5 years or older).  

This is our 5th year on this track, the number of mature bucks we have on camera is unreal (killing them is a different story).  Our average mature buck is in the 120/30 range, we have a handful of 140ish bucks and from time to time, we will get a pic of a 150+.  

The rut seems to run between the last week of December into the middle of January.  Post rut between middle of Jan into turkey season (we have seen bucks chasing does during turkey season).

We are in the Southern zone (Season ends in middle of February).

I am 94.9675% sure Bama will allow baiting for deer this year.  If this happens, we will bait, but we will have rules about baiting.  There is a right way and a wrong way to bait.

We have a very healthy turkey population.  The turkey hunting is a great bonus!!

We have 20+ beaver ponds which we've caught bass up to 7 pounds, and we have a camp boat you can use, or you can fish from the bank.

Where:
Our land is in Russell County, in the corner of Bullock, Macon and Russell. We are about 8 miles from Hurtsboro AL, 15ish miles south of Phenix City, Al. Approximately 1.5 hours from Atlanta, 30 miles south of Auburn. 

The Land:
500+ acres of mature hardwoods, surrounded by thick pines, thinned pines and swamp. 450 acres of mature hardwoods will be BUCK ONLY (again, just keep the pressure off this part of the land). The rest of the 1330 acres will follow the Alabama regularly scheduled season (no killing does on food plots).

This is one of the prettiest SE tract's I have hunted. It is BIG. It has a great mixture of hardwoods, swamp, thick and thinned pines. This land has produced some really nice bucks. We have more picture of big bucks than we have killed (this is good for you). There are a few roaming around that would rival mid-west bucks.
-2.7 miles long, 1.6 miles wide, straight line measured on Google Earth. The property is kind of shaped like Michigan
- We have approx. 3 miles of thick beaver swamp edge. There are a few swamp fingers feeding off the main swamp into our property (A LOOOOT OF THICK SWAMP/ 20+ beaver ponds, no beaver hunting, beaver are our friends, we have a camp boat to fish). 
- There are also a lot of HW bottoms (some very wide), the south west 450 acres block that will be buck only.
- 400ish acres of various aged clear-cut (newest was cut two years ago, see 1000 + yards), thick pines, new thinned pines (some spots in the thinned pines you have 200+ yard visibility, very similar to a gas line). 
- There are miles of 4 wheeler trails (used as foot paths during the season)and excellent roads. 
- There are many, many, many spots to hunt on this land. Roads are in good shape, most can be traveled in 2wd.
-We know our neighbors and get along well.
-I am asking when possible (when it is dry), you drive from camp to the designated parking spots with your truck (UTV and ATV make unnecessary noise).  If its wet, not a problem.

Dues: 
$1950 (FULL SEASON) you can take 2 bucks with a gun, 1 with a bow,
IF YOU KILL IT, YOU MOUNT IT (unless it is a cull)!!! I want our guys to harvest mature bucks 4 years+. If you do not know how to age a deer on the hoof, we will help you. Looking at a bucks body shape, head, weight, you can usually tell if he is older than 3. We will send in the bottom front teeth to a lab in TX to have them aged. Your next buck needs to be bigger than the first (unless you kill Turkey-Foot first, he is one of the biggest, prettiest bucks I have seen in the south east).

If you have a tractor, this will be a plus, I have a tractor I keep at camp, but we need a minimum of 2 to plant fall plots.

Food Plots/ supplemental nutrition:
There are approximately 21 food plots ranging from 1/4 acre to a little over 2 acres (we have a few clover plots that are coming up strong.) No killing does on food plots. I am going to try to have 8 summer plots this year.

Minerals (each member should put out at least 5 mineral stations).

Protein - We are trying protein blocks/ tubs. 2 neighboring clubs, 1400 acres and 1100 acres to our west and south are also under a protein program. 

Stands:
There are several ladders and shooting houses. We have a bunch of fixed position stands, however we do ask our members to put two stands that will be club stands (this way we have at least 24 stands for anyone to use).

Spots are first come, first serve. NO PRIVATE SPOTS!!! but we do expect you to be courteous of each other, please try and hunt at least 300 yards from your neighbor. You can not put a climber in a spot and call it your spot. If you sign in for that spot, it is yours. If you are not signed in for that spot, it is open.

Sign in board:
I tried a web based sign in board last year for my IL property (4000 acres, 11 farms - I have a few spots open for my IL club also, if interested, let me know, South East IL). You reserve a spot from your smart phone. If you want to move, click away. You don't have to come back to camp just to move your pin. It was very, very easy to use and it worked well. I am using this with all my clubs this year. If you want to see a demo: http://www.virtualsigninboard.com/
It is really, really cool, you should introduce this to your other clubs.

Who are we looking for:
None of our members are local. We want members who are looking for a great spot to hunt during the Bama rut (late December, Jan, Feb). Almost all our members have multiple spots to hunt. We picked this tract up so we can have a low pressured, late season rut hunt in Bama.

Camp:
We have a very nice camp, campers allowed, the timber company will not allow us to pull power, generator only. We have a camp generator and a camp shower.

I have a small camper I will rent for the season (rent will just be for upkeep). It is comfortable, clean and dry. It has 2 beds and a shower.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Condor (Mar 6, 2016)

*Alabama Hunt Club*

PM sent


----------



## jparmstrong83 (Mar 8, 2016)

Get many ducks on them beaver ponds?


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 8, 2016)

jparmstrong83 said:


> Get many ducks on them beaver ponds?



Yes, geese also.  

However, during deer season, we are a deer club.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 8, 2016)

Deal with confidence, folks!


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks Jim!!  You should come hunt with us.

I am thinking about heading down this weekend if anyone wants to see the land (Weather permitting)


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 11, 2016)

I am heading down tomorrow morning.  Let me know if you are interested.  Be there until Sunday


----------



## swghunter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Club*

PM sent


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (May 13, 2016)

BACK TO THE TOP - AS OF NOW, 2 SPOTS JUST OPENED UP.

Please send a PM if interested.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Jul 22, 2016)

*Club*

Do you still have an opening in ala? Thanks MIke in Ga.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 25, 2016)

Stump grinder, sorry I have not been on GON, I sent you a PM, contact me if interested.


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 26, 2016)

So you need two or four members to fill the club?


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Aug 26, 2016)

Drew - as it stand, 2.  I have 2 guys who have not paid in full, They have 2 weeks to get the rest of the cash, if no, then 4.

And BTW - I love your avatar, it show that DT knows how to get what he wants.


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 26, 2016)

167WhiteTAIL said:


> Drew - as it stand, 2.  I have 2 guys who have not paid in full, They have 2 weeks to get the rest of the cash, if no, then 4.
> 
> And BTW - I love your avatar, it show that DT knows how to get what he wants.


thanks...bout the only thing he can't get is the conservative vote, but he really don't want it anyway. You ought to post a couple pics of the studs you have running around that place.


----------

